

Ubuntu users on sale (privacy?) - silentbits
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/219461

======
mtmail
That's just standard address selling/marketing and common since decades. Data
is split by region, age groups or interests. Have a look on
[http://shop.schober.com/](http://shop.schober.com/) for example. Sadly
everyday business in offline marketing.

This one happens to be more targeted, maybe crawling on mailing lists. The
data might have been acquired legally (e.g. buyers of certain Linux software
which agreed to some terms of service) or illegally.

